# Pakistan fury at Nato border raid



## RackMaster (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm sure that the Paki's would have been real helpful in chasing down the militants that attacked the Afghan border outpost.    They aren't doing fuck all.



> *   Pakistan fury at Nato border raid*
> * Pakistan's foreign ministry has said it has lodged a "strong protest" with Nato and the Afghan military after a border skirmish left a Pakistani soldier dead. *
> At least eight Taleban militants were also killed during the clashes which began when an Afghan border post was attacked before dawn on Wednesday.
> During the battle, Nato forces fired shells and carried out an incursion into the Bajaur tribal region, it said.
> ...


----------



## car (Apr 25, 2008)

Pakistan/Musharraff need to pull their head out of the sand (fouth point of contact) and get in the game.


----------



## QC (Apr 25, 2008)

I think reading the quotes with a Peter Sellers accent changes the dynamic somewhat.


----------



## pardus (Apr 25, 2008)

Fuck the Pakis!


----------

